#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Sistema para monitorar usuarios PPPoE via GoogleMaps

## thundernew

Sistema que usa a API do Google Maps para monitorar clientes que conectam via PPPoE ou por IP

So precisa configurar o MySQL com a database MAPA e depois inserir o arquivo mapa.sql com a tabela markers
Depois criar uma chave no site do google maps (Sign Up for the Google Maps API - Google Maps API Family - Google Code) e adicionar
nos arquivos admin.php e index.php

...
<script src="http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&amp;v=2&amp;key=???CHAVE NOVA???" type="text/javascript"></script>
...

Para fazer funcionar o monitoramento pelo login o sistema tem que ter autenticação via RADIUS (Freeradius) usando a tabela radacct para verificar se o usuario esta online ou não podendo tambem usar a tabela radippool (precisa fazer algumas alterações no sistema)
Muito util pra provedor a cabo que tem como verificar em determinada area ate que rua tem usuarios conectados numa eventual manutenção.

Script retirado do proprio site do Google com algumas alterações para uso no meu provedor

Aberto a sugestões

Segue o sistema para usar em rede de IP
OBS: o servidor que for colocado o sistema tem que pingar os clientes para funcionar

----------


## thundernew

Segue uma imagem do sistema funcionando

----------


## luapufo

ja vou testar
valeu

----------


## luapufo

achei um erro no arquivo validaalteracao.php, o original, procura isto:


```
<?php
 
require("config.php");
 
$id = $_POST['txid'];
$nome = $_POST['txnome'];
$endereco = $_POST['txendereco'];
$login = $_POST['txlogin'];
$setor = $_POST['txsetor'];
$lat = $_POST['txlat'];
$lng = $_POST['txlng'];
 
 
$conec=mysql_connect($server, $username, $password);
if (!$conec) {
    die('Erro na conexao :'.mysql_error());
}
 
$db_sel=mysql_select_db($database, $conec);
if (!$db_sel) {
    die('Erro no BD :'.mysql_error());
}
 
//$login=$_POST['txlogin'];
$query="update markers set name=\"$nome\", address=\"$endereco\", login=\"$login\"
, lat=\"$lat\", lng=\"$lng\" where id=\"$id\"";
$res=mysql_query($query, $conec);
 
if ($res) {
    include "alteras.php";
} else {
    include "alterae.php";
}    
 
 
 
?>
```

 e alterado ficou assim:


```
<?php
 
require("config.php");
 
$res=$res;
$conec=mysql_connect($server, $user, $pass);
if (!$conec) {
    die('Erro na conexao :'.mysql_error());
}
 
$db_sel=mysql_select_db($bdmapa, $conec);
if (!$db_sel) {
    die('Erro no BD :'.mysql_error());
}
 
$login=$_POST['txlogin'];
$query="select * from markers where login = \"$login\"";
$res=mysql_query($query, $conec);
$linhas=mysql_num_rows($res);
 
if (($res) and ($linhas)){
    $dados = mysql_fetch_array($res);
    $id = $dados['id'];
    $nome = $dados['name'];
    $endereco = $dados['address'];
    $login = $dados['login'];
    $setor = $dados['quadrante'];
    $lat = $dados['lat'];
    $lng = $dados['lng'];
    include "alterar2.php";
} else {
    include "nologin.php";
}    
 
 
 
?>
```

----------


## thundernew

Valeu pela dica segue o anexo ja com a correção

----------


## Almirgas

Show de bola,, pena que eu não uso radius. Mas tem muita gente que vai usufruir da informação.

----------


## thundernew

Valeu Almirgas,

Com algumas alteraçoes vc consegue fazer funcionar com IP

----------


## nonoque

Muuuito bom. Vai ser de grande valia.
Parabéns!

----------


## Squire

hehehe Massa! acompanhando o tópico e já testando  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## m4d3

Parabéns pelo post, acompanhando...

----------


## nonoque

Esse software estima a distância baseada no sinal?
É tipo o thedude?

----------


## Almirgas

> Valeu Almirgas,
> 
> Com algumas alteraçoes vc consegue fazer funcionar com IP


Amigo Thundernew, aqui eu uso servidor dedicado rodando FreeBsd, onde eu faço o controle de banda, clientes, o servidor que determina o ip do meu cliente, e nas repetidoras eu uso RB, lá eu só libero o mac do cliente, estão todas em modo roteado. Tem como eu usufruir dessa tecnologia. Se tiver me de uma direção pra eu tentar me virar por aqui, pois achei muito legal isso.

----------


## thundernew

Amigo Nonoque,

O sistema e bem simples vc cadastra o usuario na area dele e toda vez que vc entra na pagina ou manda atualizar ele vai no radius e ve se esta conectado se sim recebe verde se não recebe vermelho

----------


## thundernew

> Amigo Thundernew, aqui eu uso servidor dedicado rodando FreeBsd, onde eu faço o controle de banda, clientes, o servidor que determina o ip do meu cliente, e nas repetidoras eu uso RB, lá eu só libero o mac do cliente, estão todas em modo roteado. Tem como eu usufruir dessa tecnologia. Se tiver me de uma direção pra eu tentar me virar por aqui, pois achei muito legal isso.


A unica questao e o servidor ao qual estiver o sistema tem que conseguir pingar os usuarios, fazendo isso nao tem erro se o ping for OK recebe verde se não for recebe vermelho, algo assim.

Vc Usa IP fixo nos clientes ?

----------


## Almirgas

eles recebem o ip do servidor, mas é sempre o mesmo ip, eu configuro o ip no servidor e o equipamento recebe esse ip, é mesma coisa que um ip fixo. No Bullet, Ap ou airgrid eu deixo como dhcp, ai ele dá um ip automático pro cliente.
mas eu acesso o equipamento do cliente, pingo pra ele, sempre pelo ip que foi designado no servidor. 

Consegui me fazer entender? Entáo se eu consigo pingar pro ip do cliente o sistema vai funcionar.

----------


## nonoque

> Amigo Nonoque,
> 
> O sistema e bem simples vc cadastra o usuario na area dele e toda vez que vc entra na pagina ou manda atualizar ele vai no radius e ve se esta conectado se sim recebe verde se não recebe vermelho


 Ah sim.. muito massa
Aqui quando eu tiver maior vou comprar uma lcd de 34 e colocar na parede com todo o mapa de topologia. Show de bola isso..

----------


## minelli

Muito bom post, realmente parabéns...
Estarei estudando o assunto abordado a fundo e se houver possibilidade do serviço para provedores sem uso de Radius então publicarei aqui neste mesmo tópico.

----------


## Acronimo

Teria como usar em hotspot?

----------


## nonoque

> Muito bom post, realmente parabéns...
> Estarei estudando o assunto abordado a fundo e se houver possibilidade do serviço para provedores sem uso de Radius então publicarei aqui neste mesmo tópico.


 Qual a vantagem de não se usar em rádius? A independência?

----------


## thundernew

Vantagem em trabalhar com radius so o fato de ser ter um banco de dados onde vc perguntar se o usuario esta online ou nao.

Em qualquer tipo de sistema IPxMac, Hotspot, PPPoE se vc tiver um script que te responda sim ou nao para saber se o usuario esta online vai funcionar.

Acho que ja consegui fazer funcionar com ip (ping) estou terminando os teste e vou disponibilizar pra galera testar

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

legal ficamos no aguardo

----------


## Almirgas

> Vantagem em trabalhar com radius so o fato de ser ter um banco de dados onde vc perguntar se o usuario esta online ou nao.
> 
> Em qualquer tipo de sistema IPxMac, Hotspot, PPPoE se vc tiver um script que te responda sim ou nao para saber se o usuario esta online vai funcionar.
> 
> Acho que ja consegui fazer funcionar com ip (ping) estou terminando os teste e vou disponibilizar pra galera testar


Bom dia thundernew, mas eu preciso instalar no servidor ou em qualquer máquina, aqui uso ip + mac no servidor e nas RBs apenas o mac. Grato.

----------


## zeusnet

Alguém poderia colocar umas screens pra podermos visualizar?

----------


## thundernew

Como eu te falei pode ser em qualquer maquina, ela so tem que conseguir dar um ping pro ip do usuario

----------


## Almirgas

> Como eu te falei pode ser em qualquer maquina, ela so tem que conseguir dar um ping pro ip do usuario


Eu consigo pingar pros equipamentos dos meus clientes sem problemas, inclusive consigo acessar os aps e bullets deles de dentro da nossa empresa.

----------


## thundernew

> Eu consigo pingar pros equipamentos dos meus clientes sem problemas, inclusive consigo acessar os aps e bullets deles de dentro da nossa empresa.


So configurar que tem que funcionar e nao esquecer de cadastrar a chave no pagina do google

----------


## roneicesar

nao uso radios so ipxmac como posso configurar para ele verificar por ping oque teria de mudar no teu sistema ou ja tem um pronto que posa disponibilizar p/ testar

----------


## roneicesar

uso aqui um script painel.php que to modificando mais este teu seria muinto melhor

painel-tes.rar

----------


## thundernew

> nao uso radios so ipxmac como posso configurar para ele verificar por ping oque teria de mudar no teu sistema ou ja tem um pronto que posa disponibilizar p/ testar


Disponibilzei pra login e pra IP, qualquer duvida estamos ai

----------


## Acronimo

o meu na listagem aparece este erro, de sql, 
como posso alterar

Erro na conexaoTable 'mapa.radacct' doesn't exist

----------


## thundernew

> o meu na listagem aparece este erro, de sql, 
> como posso alterar
> 
> Erro na conexaoTable 'mapa.radacct' doesn't exist


não esta achando a tabela radacct dentro do banco de dados mapa.
Vc usa RADIUS ?

----------


## Acronimo

sim uso radius

----------


## thundernew

> sim uso radius


Nao deveria estar dando esse erro nao, verifique no arquivo conect.php se esta tudo certo em relação ao nome dos bancos de dados

----------


## Acronimo

<?
$server='localhost';
$user='root';
$pass='';
$db='mapa';
$bdmapa='mapa';

$titulo = 'Sistema de monitoramento';

?>


esta é a que ta na conect.php

----------


## thundernew

> <?
> $server='localhost';
> $user='root';
> $pass='';
> $db='mapa';
> $bdmapa='mapa';
> 
> $titulo = 'Sistema de monitoramento';
> ?>


Onde esta "$db='mapa';" esse mapa e o banco de dados do seu radius, deve estar com um nome diferente, por isso o erro

----------


## Acronimo

no caso no lugar eu coloco o radacct?

----------


## thundernew

> no caso no lugar eu coloco o radacct?


Nao o nome do banco de dados, o padrao é "RADIUS".

----------


## Acronimo

eu uso o mk-auth no caso é mkradius, deu certo aki, so outro detalhe, qual é a forma de colocar latitude e longitude. 
da pra seguir o mesmo padrao do google earthw

----------


## Acronimo

como coloco o mapa pra abrir ja em certo zoom, o meu esta abrindo muito longe

----------


## Acronimo

um print dle rodando, ficou otimo, estou querendo colocar em um lcd de 22 ao lado do servidor, rsrsr
Coloquei alguns clientes, somente, estava sem tempo de colocar todos, irei coloca-los hoje atardehttp://minasteck.com.br/imagens/monitor.JPG

----------


## zeusnet

Vou testar! E implementar!

----------


## jorciley

*Quando eu tento incluir um usuario aparece esse erro!!
o que pode ser?? lembrando que eu utilizo aki mk-auth

Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in */var/www/mapa/mapa2/vfincluir.php* on line *6*
Erro na conexao :Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

----------


## keybow

boa tarde, amigo se vc nao tiver solucinado ai, mim add no msn [email protected] que eu faco pra vc.

Att: SpeedyNet




> *Quando eu tento incluir um usuario aparece esse erro!!
> o que pode ser?? lembrando que eu utilizo aki mk-auth
> 
> Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in */var/www/mapa/mapa2/vfincluir.php* on line *6*
> Erro na conexao :Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

----------


## caraipe

Parabéns amigo.

vou aprender a fazer isso.

rsrs


Fique com Deus.

----------


## abl122

Thundernew

Você sabe por que deu esse erro, o que eu fiz de errado?

mk-auth:/var/www/mapa# mysql -u root -pvertrigo < mapa.sql
ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 22: No database selected




> Sistema que usa a API do Google Maps para monitorar clientes que conectam via PPPoE ou por IP
> 
> So precisa configurar o MySQL com a database MAPA e depois inserir o arquivo mapa.sql com a tabela markers
> Depois criar uma chave no site do google maps (Sign Up for the Google Maps API - Google Maps API Family - Google Code) e adicionar
> nos arquivos admin.php e index.php
> 
> ...
> <script src="http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&amp;v=2&amp;key=???CHAVE NOVA???" type="text/javascript"></script>
> ...
> ...

----------


## keybow

meu caro boa tarde, sigue esse passos que nao tem erro, Sistema para monitoramento via Google Maps - MK-AUTH





> Thundernew
> 
> Você sabe por que deu esse erro, o que eu fiz de errado?
> 
> mk-auth:/var/www/mapa# mysql -u root -pvertrigo < mapa.sql
> ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 22: No database selected

----------


## abl122

É esse mesmo que estou seguindo e dentro do arquivo compatado tem um tutorial chamado INSTALL ou INSTALAR. Veja o conteúdo deste arquivo que eu estou seguindo:

_1 - Copiar a pasta com o sistema para a pasta rais do apache (/var/www/html) no caso do Centos
2 - Entrar no site 
Sign Up for the Google Maps API - Google Maps API Family - Google Code 
e fazer a chave da API do google e liberar os mapas
3 - Copiar a chave e inserir na linha correta no arquivo index.php e admin.php
OBS: pode ocorrer de precisar uma chave pra cada uma dessas paginas
4 - criar o Banco de Dados mapa no Mysql como o arquivo mapa.sql
mysql -u root -psenha < mapa.sql 
se nao tiver senha no root
mysql -u root < mapa.sql
ou do jeito que preferir criar o banco de dados
5 - IMPORTANTE nao esquecer de mudar as coodernadas para o centro do mapa no arquivo
index.php e admin.php
6 - Acessar a pagina http://SEU IP/mapa e Divirta-se
Para criar um ponto basta acessar "Novo Ponto" depois click com o botao esquerdo 
no mapa aonde for criar o ponto e clicar de novo com o botao esquerdo no ponto criado,
vai abrir a tela de cadastro pedindo Nome, Endereco, Login.
Para saber se o usuario esta online ou nao pra esse sistema e preciso ter o 
radius configurado, podendo usar a tabela radacct ou radippool para verificar o login
Sistema criado para monitorar usuarios conectados via PPPoE usando FreeRadius pela tabela
radacct
na pagina listagem.php vc tem a opcao tambem de saber que esta online ou nao e se 
algum login ja cadastrado foi excluido
preto = Login nao existe
laranja = offline
verde = online

_


> meu caro boa tarde, sigue esse passos que nao tem erro, Sistema para monitoramento via Google Maps - MK-AUTH

----------


## Acronimo

Alguem ainda tem os arquivos mapas?

----------


## rfcarramao

Desculpe sou novo aqui no forum e não estou vendo os arquivos do sistema para download?Será que alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda?

----------


## Acronimo

Amigos preciso dos arquivos para implantar novamente, alguem poderia disponibilizar?

----------


## jamerfay

Ninguém tem estes arquivos pra postar pra gente ai!?
qual é o nome do arquivo?
onde ele pode ser baixado!?
porque removeram ele do under?
acredito q não seja tão grande assim.

----------


## m4d3

Alguém tem uma versão para API 3.0 ?

----------


## interhome

Alquem ainda possui os arquivos para disponibilizar?

----------


## Acronimo

> Alquem ainda possui os arquivos para disponibilizar?



Segue o link, so não esqueça da estrelinha

http://wbrtelecom.com.br/arquivos/Mapa.rar

----------


## wnascimento

Thundernew

Amigo, eu já usava este sistema mais monitorando os clientes que eram em pppoe ou hotspot, funciona perfeitamente, agora quero monitorar os meus sites (torres) seria um monitoramento por ip e os ips nos sites são fixo.
Vou te falar, não consigo de jeito nenhum, na tela principal os pontos marcados no mapa não aparecem e na tela de incluir funciona perfeitamente só que não atualiza.
Será que poderia me dar alguma luz ou até mesmo me mandar os arquivos novamente ?

Agradeço

Abraço.




> eles recebem o ip do servidor, mas é sempre o mesmo ip, eu configuro o ip no servidor e o equipamento recebe esse ip, é mesma coisa que um ip fixo. No Bullet, Ap ou airgrid eu deixo como dhcp, ai ele dá um ip automático pro cliente.
> mas eu acesso o equipamento do cliente, pingo pra ele, sempre pelo ip que foi designado no servidor. 
> 
> Consegui me fazer entender? Entáo se eu consigo pingar pro ip do cliente o sistema vai funcionar.

----------


## Acronimo

> Thundernew
> 
> Amigo, eu já usava este sistema mais monitorando os clientes que eram em pppoe ou hotspot, funciona perfeitamente, agora quero monitorar os meus sites (torres) seria um monitoramento por ip e os ips nos sites são fixo.
> Vou te falar, não consigo de jeito nenhum, na tela principal os pontos marcados no mapa não aparecem e na tela de incluir funciona perfeitamente só que não atualiza.
> Será que poderia me dar alguma luz ou até mesmo me mandar os arquivos novamente ?
> 
> Agradeço
> 
> Abraço.



eu monitoro usando o zabbix, com o mapa "estatico" atraz, sem ser usando o google maps, nisso alem do mapa, ptp, etc monitoro nivel de sinal quantidade de banda que ta passando entre os pontos, ccq, tensão, aquecimento, tudo, assim quando no mapa a torrezinha fica vermelha, ela emite um sinal sonoro

----------


## wnascimento

Então, aqui usamos o Dude e estou migrando para o Cacts que está funcionando muito legal também a questão de usar a api do google seria o lance do mapa ser dinamico e para ser visto por uma tv, assim ficaria mais apresentavel quando um cliente corporativo nosso viesse nos fazer uma visita. Esse seria somente o front-end aqui usamo o dude e agora o cacts como back-end.

Abraço meu amigo e obrigado pela colaboração.





> eu monitoro usando o zabbix, com o mapa "estatico" atraz, sem ser usando o google maps, nisso alem do mapa, ptp, etc monitoro nivel de sinal quantidade de banda que ta passando entre os pontos, ccq, tensão, aquecimento, tudo, assim quando no mapa a torrezinha fica vermelha, ela emite um sinal sonoro

----------


## Acronimo

> Então, aqui usamos o Dude e estou migrando para o Cacts que está funcionando muito legal também a questão de usar a api do google seria o lance do mapa ser dinamico e para ser visto por uma tv, assim ficaria mais apresentavel quando um cliente corporativo nosso viesse nos fazer uma visita. Esse seria somente o front-end aqui usamo o dude e agora o cacts como back-end.
> 
> Abraço meu amigo e obrigado pela colaboração.



To fazendo isso mesmo, o zabbix para monitorar certinho, até o quanto de energia chega nos ativos, aquecimento, nivel de sinal, qualidade, etc, em 3 tvs grandes, assim fica personalizado e visivelmente bonito, e para agilidade em abrir as rbs etc, uso o dude, mas quem faz o serviço de todo o monitoramento é o zabbix

----------


## wnascimento

Cara, eu nunca usei o zabbix pelo que eu já vi ele não é tão simples de se trabalhar, vc tem algum material dele ? se tiver e puder me passar te agradeço.

Abraço.




> To fazendo isso mesmo, o zabbix para monitorar certinho, até o quanto de energia chega nos ativos, aquecimento, nivel de sinal, qualidade, etc, em 3 tvs grandes, assim fica personalizado e visivelmente bonito, e para agilidade em abrir as rbs etc, uso o dude, mas quem faz o serviço de todo o monitoramento é o zabbix

----------


## Acronimo

> Cara, eu nunca usei o zabbix pelo que eu já vi ele não é tão simples de se trabalhar, vc tem algum material dele ? se tiver e puder me passar te agradeço.
> 
> Abraço.



o zabbix tem que ter os templates que ja monitora tudo, ele tem o auto discovery mas nao gosto muito não

http://www.zabbix.com/download.php


me adaptei ao zabbix pois ele não fica pra traz sobre nenhum outro pago como o PRGT
me da monitoramento 100% nunca fico as cegas, o dude tb monitora, mas não é algo profissional como um monitoramento completo, como disse o Allam

----------


## wnascimento

Valeu, vou dar uma estudada nele.

Obrigado amigo.




> o zabbix tem que ter os templates que ja monitora tudo, ele tem o auto discovery mas nao gosto muito não
> 
> http://www.zabbix.com/download.php
> 
> 
> me adaptei ao zabbix pois ele não fica pra traz sobre nenhum outro pago como o PRGT
> me da monitoramento 100% nunca fico as cegas, o dude tb monitora, mas não é algo profissional como um monitoramento completo, como disse o Allam

----------


## Fofao

Bom dia. Alguem ainda tem estes arquivos para disponibilizar?
Desde ja, grato...

----------


## Fofao

Bom dia. Alguem ainda tem estes arquivos para disponibilizar?
Desde ja, grato...

----------


## Acronimo

ja procurei nao existe mais, se perdeu

----------


## m4d3

Segue arquivo conforme publicado quando criado o post.

mapa3ip.zip

----------


## Acronimo

vc sempre salvando agente @*m4d3*

obrigado

----------


## m4d3

Só pra não esquecer o objetivo do fórum é com - par - ti - lhar. Se atualizarem os fontes, devolvam o código aqui no fórum.

----------


## renildosilva

Onde baixo este script?? Sou programador caso consiga baixar posso verificar o codigo e implementar

----------


## wilbson

como integrar esse mapa com o MK-Auth? alguém pode me auxiliar?

----------


## jonnybsouza

pessoal alguém ja colocou pra funcionar?

----------


## interhome

www.receitanet.net tem essa opção nativa.

----------


## sirael

cader o link pra baixar o sistema?

----------


## djtelecom

> Sistema que usa a API do Google Maps para monitorar clientes que conectam via PPPoE ou por IP
> 
> So precisa configurar o MySQL com a database MAPA e depois inserir o arquivo mapa.sql com a tabela markers
> Depois criar uma chave no site do google maps (Sign Up for the Google Maps API - Google Maps API Family - Google Code) e adicionar
> nos arquivos admin.php e index.php
> 
> ...
> <script src="http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&amp;v=2&amp;key=???CHAVE NOVA???" type="text/javascript"></script>
> ...
> ...





está em funcionamento?

----------

